# Looking to purchase a large ride on reel/fairway mower



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I have over two acres behind my house and I have started really maintaining it and slowly getting it indecent condition. I currently cut it with a 60" zero turn, well I have really been tossing the idea around of getting a fairway mower. Anyone have any recommendations or thoughts towards it? I've been looking on eBay and some local Facebook ads, I've met a mechanic that can grind the blades for me when needed. I'm just not sure which brand to go with, I've looked and toro and John Deere, I'm wanting to go with close to 100" cut. I have a toro 1600 to mow around my house so th bigger cut won't be a problem. The grass is mostly common Bermuda right now.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@wardconnor Just bought one, maybe he'll chime in


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

How is the area that you are looking to mow. Wide open or are there some obstacles. Hilly, bumpy, or fairly smooth. The difference of Toro to Deere is like Ford to Chevy. I know only about the Deere models. The 2653B is a triplex and the cut width is 84" with the 30" cutting units. It would get you alittle better maneuverability over a 5 cutting head fairway model, has 7" diameter reels and would handle bumpier terrain better. Otherwise Deere makes a few different options in the 5 cutting unit fairway models. Some with 5" diameter reels that may not be best in rougher terrain to heavier 7" diameter with cutting widths over 100". If you have a few deere models you are looking at post the model numbers and I can help pick them apart.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I have a JD 2500e it's a great machine however the cutting width is 60inches instead of 100. I will be using it to maintain 1.5acres in the future but right now I use it on a little 1/2 acre. It's not a machine you can zip around like a zero turn, it's a good bit slower.

Also, having seen the big fairway mowers in person I'm not certain they will fit under a standard height garage door do keep that in mind!

Also keep in mind that's five reels to sharpen/replace and it was about $800 for me to get 3 sharpened with new bed knives.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no personal experience here yet, but with plans to eventually move to a 3+ acre lot, I am leaning in the direction of a trim/surrounds triplex for some of the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I was in the same boat and ended up going with a 2653b. It's a little narrower and slower than a fairway unit but the maintenance on the mower's cutting units is a great deal cheaper, the mower is more maneuverable, and I don't have to have a gooseneck trailer to move it. I just paid $500 to have my 3 reels ground and new bedknives installed.

I used to run a Jacobsen fairway unit and loved it. It was fast, wide and cut well. You could mow 2 acres with it in 25 minutes I bet.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have no personal experience here yet, but with plans to eventually move to a 3+ acre lot, I am leaning in the direction of a trim/surrounds triplex for some of the reasons mentioned above.


Ohhhhhh mannnn, cannot wait to see this!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I have no personal experience here yet, but with plans to eventually move to a 3+ acre lot, I am leaning in the direction of a trim/surrounds triplex for some of the reasons mentioned above.
> ...


It will be a few years. I just paid off my house, and have no desire to go back into debt. :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I run a toro 3100d on 1.4 acres. Perfect size. I cut it in about an hour. Fits in my garage fine.

You will want to consider how much tree litter, tree roots, walnuts, rock, and the like you will need to take up before you mow.

Go with 3 reels if you can. There is significantly more maintenance on a reel mower and each reel makes it worse. You hit one rock and you will need to fix it to not have a funny stripe for instance.

Dont orget about leaves in the fall....


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> How is the area that you are looking to mow. Wide open or are there some obstacles. Hilly, bumpy, or fairly smooth. The difference of Toro to Deere is like Ford to Chevy. I know only about the Deere models. The 2653B is a triplex and the cut width is 84" with the 30" cutting units. It would get you alittle better maneuverability over a 5 cutting head fairway model, has 7" diameter reels and would handle bumpier terrain better. Otherwise Deere makes a few different options in the 5 cutting unit fairway models. Some with 5" diameter reels that may not be best in rougher terrain to heavier 7" diameter with cutting widths over 100". If you have a few deere models you are looking at post the model numbers and I can help pick them apart.


It's all wide open currently, it's not the smoothest yet but working on that also. I'm wanting something that can also possibly cut up to 2".


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The 2653B I mentioned would be a good fit based on your description and have the higher HOC range you look for and if you want to go wider look at fairway models with the heavier cutting units.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm torn between a triplex and the larger unit. It's a fairly open area currently, I want to try to mow it often as I can. Not sure on time difference between a triplex and a larger unit would save me.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Here are a few that within 30 minutes of me:


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Also here are a few pictures of the back yard area.



The tree lines to the left and back I don't mow in because I've planted about 200 pine tree seedlings there.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

The toro is a greens unit and likely wouldn't fit your goal. Smaller reels, more blades, and lower cutting maximum.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Pic #4 has the smaller QA5 cutting units and might bounce around alittle. #3 and #5 look like contenders if a 5 reel unit is what you are after. If you could get more info on those. I think a larger utility triplex like I mentioned earlier would handle that area well but if you are looking to mow more often and reduce the time mowing, maybe the 5 reel would be an option as the area is wide open. One caveat is to have some mechanical ability with these machines, otherwise repair cost might not make the purchase worth it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

#5, the 7700 has 22" wide QA7 cutting units, which are bigger and heavier(reel is 7" in diameter) compared to the QA5, and a cut width of exactly 100". They come in 8 blade or 10 blade reels, and have a maximum HOC of around 2.5".


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Here are the Fairway Rider prices from the FEB Weeks Auction.

I plan to capture the same for the upcoming March Auction as well.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> #5, the 7700 has 22" wide QA7 cutting units, which are bigger and heavier(reel is 7" in diameter) compared to the QA5, and a cut width of exactly 100". They come in 8 blade or 10 blade reels, and have a maximum HOC of around 2.5".


What is your opinion and thoughts of this unit?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

'08-'14 model year. It depends on the price, condition, hours on machine. It would accomplish your goals, but concern is the commitment to maintaining 5 reels.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm not sure you'd get the engine to operating temperature mowing 2 acres. I used to mow 20 acres in 5 hours with one


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> '08-'14 model year. It depends on the price, condition, hours on machine. It would accomplish your goals, but concern is the commitment to maintaining 5 reels.


The maintenance side I can handle, I have a mechanic that will sharpen the reels for $100-125 each.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@Art_Vandelay, does your 2653B have the 26" or 30" reels? 5 or 8 blade? What is your opinion on the different heads. I know the 2653B models command a higher price at auction compared to the older 2653 models, but think it would be a good unit for this yard. QA7 cutting unit in a triplex, and if you can get one with the 30" reels your getting an 84" cut width which is not too far off from the 100" of the 7700 model, plus easier to maneuver.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

He also has this 88" rotary style.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> @Art_Vandelay, does your 2653B have the 26" or 30" reels? 5 or 8 blade? What is your opinion on the different heads. I know the 2653B models command a higher price at auction compared to the older 2653 models, but think it would be a good unit for this yard. QA7 cutting unit in a triplex, and if you can get one with the 30" reels your getting an 84" cut width which is not too far off from the 100" of the 7700 model, plus easier to maneuver.


Mine has the 26" QA7 reels with 8 blades. It's a great unit and it cuts well. It's a little slower than I'd like, but it's enjoyable. I wanted to go with a fairway unit to cut my 3 acres but most were worn out in my price range. With 3 reels it's not as expensive (I didn't say cheaper because nothing is cheap on these) to maintain. The grinding isn't the only maintenance cost on these. Bearings, reels, rollers, hydraulic motors and hoses, etc.

That said, if I see a well maintained fairway unit, for the right money, I might pick one up


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I do love the quick adjustment of the height and reel to bedknife on the QA7. And it's a heavy duty reel.

The 2653b does bring a higher price because it's more sought after than a wide fairway mower-for all the reasons listed. With a 100" wide unit, honestly you'd be losing a lot of advantage because of the extra width


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been saving for awhile now knowing that one day I'll be getting a larger mower like this. I'm very open to hearing input on other machines. My current is budget is $10k or less.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I just bought a Toro 3100d that I have named Rusty. I have not used it yet on my lawn yet and plan to here in about a month or so. It is a trim and surround mower and has 8 blade reels. I was told by my golf mechanic that going to about 1/2 or 5/8 is about as low as that machine wants to go with those reels. I dont know if that is true or not.

If you get one for super cheap like I did, just plan on a little bit of TLC after you get it to get it into shape. If you want to stay in the more safe range then get a newer model and spend some more money. This is all coming from my experience.

I am looking forward to using it. I am not sure yet if its too much mower for me.

I am leaning towards that rotary mower that you showed. Way less maintenance and easy to sharpen the blades.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

There has to be somebody here with there own mini put course,


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I just bought a Toro 3100d that I have named Rusty. I have not used it yet on my lawn yet and plan to here in about a month or so. It is a trim and surround mower and has 8 blade reels. I was told by my golf mechanic that going to about 1/2 or 5/8 is about as low as that machine wants to go with those reels. I dont know if that is true or not.
> 
> If you get one for super cheap like I did, just plan on a little bit of TLC after you get it to get it into shape. If you want to stay in the more safe range then get a newer model and spend some more money. This is all coming from my experience.
> 
> ...


Your mechanic is right. 1/2" is the lowest the mower can go and travel at any speed without washboarding. You can set the reels to mow lower but that means you will be inching forward rather than covering ground.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> If you get one for super cheap like I did, just plan on a little bit of TLC after you get it to get it into shape.


Haha just a little TLC... I've watched your videos. To clean that thing up you need a crazy amount of equipment. It's a sweet deal but I was thinking to myself watching you that there was no way I could have done all the work you've done to get that thing running.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm thinking of now possibly doing a larger rotary mower for the back and doing a triplex for around my house.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > If you get one for super cheap like I did, just plan on a little bit of TLC after you get it to get it into shape.
> ...


You could do it you just have to try. Dont kid yourself PAL.

There is sooo much more than what you have even seen. I am only showing the highlights like Sports Center does.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


It's impressive to be sure. I wouldn't even have access to that equipment. I'm enjoy watching you fix it up and living by proxy.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I just bought a Toro 3100d that I have named Rusty. I have not used it yet on my lawn yet and plan to here in about a month or so. It is a trim and surround mower and has 8 blade reels. I was told by my golf mechanic that going to about 1/2 or 5/8 is about as low as that machine wants to go with those reels. I dont know if that is true or not.
> 
> If you get one for super cheap like I did, just plan on a little bit of TLC after you get it to get it into shape. If you want to stay in the more safe range then get a newer model and spend some more money. This is all coming from my experience.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have watched your videos since you first got it, you definitely have put some time and money in it. I really enjoy all your videos.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I went down this road a couple of years ago but after talking with several people who have experience on these machines I opted not to.
What really sealed it for me was the amount of time they take to mow and how well they handle undulating turf.
I'm curious to see what you end up doing....good luck!


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

He also has this available.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> The 2653B I mentioned would be a good fit based on your description and have the higher HOC range you look for and if you want to go wider look at fairway models with the heavier cutting units.


What's the difference in the 2653b and the 2653a in the picture? Are you familiar with the 2653a?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The 2653a was the predecessor to the 2653b. It was built from the mid 90's thru 2006. The cutting units are the older style but depending on the condition of that one I think it would serve you well. Get more info. Model year, hours, etc.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> The 2653a was the predecessor to the 2653b. It was built from the mid 90's thru 2006. The cutting units are the older style but depending on the condition of that one I think it would serve you well. Get more info. Model year, hours, etc.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is a 2004 model year. 2700 hours is not too bad. Yanmar diesel. Those look to be the 26" cutting heads with 8 blade reels. Cut width would be 72" with the 26" heads. Specs show those heads can go up to 3.5" HOC... not that you would want to cut that high. I would go take a look at it. Did he mention any pricing?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

This would be a good deal

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/33030-2007-john-deere-2653b/


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> That is a 2004 model year. 2700 hours is not too bad. Yanmar diesel. Those look to be the 26" cutting heads with 8 blade reels. Cut width would be 72" with the 26" heads. Specs show those heads can go up to 3.5" HOC... not that you would want to cut that high. I would go take a look at it. Did he mention any pricing?


$4500 and it's with in 30 minutes of my house.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Man, that chart showing 450Ds selling for $500. I believe it as they are old units now but if I had a field to mow, wanted to reel it, and it wasn't the smoothest..... I couldn't think of a tougher/faster mower to do it with. Those 9", yes 9", reels are just terrifying.

I guess the real question here is how important is your mow time vs maintenance cost/time. I'd give some real consideration to running a rotary trim/surrounds unit before committing to a reel. Toro 3500D Sidewinder or the bigger Deere units like the one pictured would be my pick. If you go reel, you're on the right track with the 2653's or Toro 3100D. A 5 unit mower with 7" reels is going to be a lot of downtime for maintenance in addition to the $$. But if you are looking, don't count out the Jacobsen LF3800s, great mowers, fantastic cutting units.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been looking and searching and I feel like the toro 3100d like Conner ward has may be a good option as well.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I love my 3100D. Solid machine. You can get one in better shape too for a bit more money if you don't want as much of a project. Ward is putting a LOT of work into his.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I love my 3100D. Solid machine. You can get one in better shape too for a bit more money if you don't want as much of a project. Ward is putting a LOT of work into his.


I have to. I am past the point of no return. I am really enjoying the work that I am doing really.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I love my 3100D. Solid machine. You can get one in better shape too for a bit more money if you don't want as much of a project. Ward is putting a LOT of work into his.
> ...


 totally understand. I'll need to do some more advanced work like you too in the future! Keep at it man. The machine is wonderful. That engine is golden.

I had to have 3 sets of bearings replaced on my rollers, but I had someone else do it. I am going to lube them once a week now.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Totally understand. I'll need to do some more advanced work like you too in the future! Keep at it man. The machine is wonderful. That engine is golden.
> 
> I had to have 3 sets of bearings replaced on my rollers, but I had someone else do it. I am going to lube them once a week now.


Oh yeah for sure after seeing what was involved with the tear down and rebuild of all the roller bearing and reel bearings... I fully intend to be using that grease gun wayyyy more than I have with my walk behind.

I figure that once everything else is pretty much good the engine like you said should go for a long time.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > Totally understand. I'll need to do some more advanced work like you too in the future! Keep at it man. The machine is wonderful. That engine is golden.
> ...


I totally got lucky and found out the super at the golf course a mile away uses the 3100D and will have his team do reel maintenance for me. I simply had to get my reel heads to him before he got all his lined up. They do mine last, so there's a little risk there in not having it as early as I want, but I can't beat the price.

A couple pointers he gave me:
- Lube the rollers and reel motors every other time (weekly for me basically)
- Use marine grease
- Keep extra rollers, bearings, o-rings on hand. The rollers wear out fast, and having one on hand means you can refurb or fix a broken one without taking the machine out of service.
- Add diesel treatment so it doesn't start to gel and can sit even if it's cold
- Use the stainless bedknife screws.

He will run those reels up on the sidewalk too to get the edges, then edge so he doesn't have to mow, edge, AND trim that 6 inches. Not sure I want to do that.

He is also not as big a stickler on hydraulic system maintenance. He more or less waits for a problem then replaces a bunch at once. Not sure I'm up for that either 

Sorry for the thread detour, OP!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

@wardconnor - sorry for the info overload. He also found mine didn't have bushings on the heads, so I'm adding one when I get it back. Might check yours - mine was managed by a top notch course in the area, so they must have had their reasons for that.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere...059?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0

JD 2003 model 2653 with 1051 hours near Charlotte. Is $3750 fair price? Sure looks like a nice machine.


----------

